# My Cello Piece Formula



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You Pizzicato 6 whole notes without repeating the one you just played, but you can come back to a note that has been plucked as part of the 6 whole notes after this, and the 7th and last 8 count note must always be lower C. And it's all open strings.

Simple, and improvised every time, but it makes for some lovely melodies.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> And it's all open strings.


So you can only choose from four notes?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

prlj said:


> So you can only choose from four notes?


Yes. The reason for that is because I like the way the open strings resonate, it feels impossible to replicate that pure sound when pushing down on a string with a finger.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

You can use intuition to pick the notes you find interesting and really express yourself within it!


----------

